# NJ Cigar Dinner



## roscoe (Feb 20, 2006)

The Metropolitan Society will hold our monthly cigar dinner/meeting tomorrow. We will be visited by Gary Korb of Famous Smoke Shop in PA. Gary will be bringing plenty of Placencia cigars for us to smoke up. Catering is by The Brownstone. Come anytime after 4pm. Dinner starts at 7pm. After the dinner there is poker, pool, darts, dominoes, big tv's and good company.

This is a monthly event held on the first Wed of each month. Next month will feature Eddy Zarzuela, Nov will be Graycliff Cigars and Dec is Makers Mark Bourbon.

If you would like to attend you can sign up from our website at metrocigar.com. Just click on the store button and you will find the events signup. Non-member cost is 50 bucks but well worth it.

BYOB

Roscoe


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Y'all might possibly wanna make a few Houston, TX phone calls for your next available event... <G> We are a most accomodating bunch...


----------



## roscoe (Feb 20, 2006)

Ahhhh.....WHAT?


----------

